# Water sizing?



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

I am studying for licence I have the 2012 ipc the example in appendix e says determine minimum pressue required for flushometer valve from table 604.3 which is 15psi. When I look at the table for flushometer valve I'm getting 20psi. Am I missing something.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

this was a trick question , ****ed me up too. the answer is actually 35 psi.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

here you go


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

**** , disregard , my test was on 2009 ipc , i think there is a difference


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

the trick is , if the prints call for a flushometer TANK (like the kohler pressurized toilets with sloan internals), its 20 psi. if it sais flushometer VALVE , its talking about the sloan regal or royal , which both are automatically considered anti syphon , so the answer in the table would be 35 psi


----------

